# Schriften aus PDF-Datei



## juicee77 (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi @ all

Kann mir jemand bei folgendem weiterhelfen?:

In einem PDF-Dokument sind die im Text enthaltenen Schriften integriert.

Wenn ich nun das gewünschte PDF im Illustrator (10.0/CS) öffnen/bearbeiten will wird die Meldung ausgegeben dass die im Dokument enthaltenen Schriften nicht geladen werden können...

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das gewünschte PDF mit den darin enthaltenen Schriften zu öffnen. Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Schriften aus dem PDF-Dokument zu extrahieren?
Wenn ja wie? oder mit welchen Tools?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Gruss.Juicee


----------



## megabit (21. Oktober 2004)

Dein Programm kann die Schriften aus dem PDF nur nehmen wenn du die auch ein deinem Schriftenordner hast. Wenn nicht werden die Schriften durch andere erstezt.

Beim Öffnen sagt dir Illustratoir aber welche Schrift nicht vorhanden ist und durch welche Schrift sie ersetzt wird.

Du musst dir dann die Schrift besorgen und installieren, damit es dann keine Probleme mehr gibt. Am Besten du fragst bei demjenigen, der das PDF erstellt hat, ob er die Schriften mitliefert oder bevor das PDF erstellt wird in Pfade umwandelt. 

Dann gibt es mit dem Öffnen keine Probleme weil es für Illustrator Pfade sind. Allerdings lässt sich der Text dan nicht mehr von dir editieren.


----------



## sandyjohn (21. Oktober 2004)

Da staun ich aber. Wenn die Schriften im PDF eingebettet sind wie es eigentlich sein sollte kann ich diese auch nachträglich bearbeiten. 
 Schiften immer Einbetten!
 Wenn es natürlich Pfade sind werden diese zwar angezeigt aber bearbeiten is nich.


----------



## Ellie (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Wie jetzt, in einer PDF-Datei soll eine Schrift als Datei extrahierbar drin sein, wenn ich sie einbette? Ist mir neu...

Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, bietet Indesign CS gerade das Feature als Neuheit an. Man kann eine nur mit Indesign CS exportierte PDF wieder zwecks Bearbeitung importieren. Eine mit einem anderen Programm erstellte PDF funktioniert aber logischerweise nicht.

Meine Erfahrungen decken sich mit denen von megabits.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## sandyjohn (21. Oktober 2004)

Sorry, habe die Antwort nur flüchtig gelesen.
 Natürlich muss dann die Schrift mit geliefert werden.

 Gnade :-(


----------



## boesewicht (2. Dezember 2004)

Mahlzeit ! 

gibt es nun die Möglichkeit die Schrift zu extrahieren ? Es muss irgendwie möglich sein, da die Schrift wenn Sie komplett eingebettet ist ja komplett hinterlegt ist. (geht natürlich nicht mehr pdf datein mit font untergruppen )


----------



## Taiwaz (3. Dezember 2004)

Es ist auch möglich, allerdings ist mir kein legaler Weg bekannt. Die meisten Schriften sind urheberrechtlich geschützt und dürfen nicht an Dritte ohne Lizensen weitergegeben werden.
Das sich da keine Sau dran hält ist ein anderes Thema.


----------

